# Heat Mat Wattage



## icuucme2 (Dec 31, 2016)

is a 14 wat heat mat suitable for a snake either a hatchie or bigger? maybe for a click clack or under the hide.
thanks


----------



## Newhere (Dec 31, 2016)

Yep. Just whack a tile on it then sit a third of the click clack or tub on top of it and put the thermostat probe inside the container. 
Main part is to have your temps and container sussed before you get the animal so just put it all together and take some measurements.

Also you can find one of those point and shoot thermometers on ebay for about ten bucks.


----------



## icuucme2 (Dec 31, 2016)

i have one of those thermometers, my snake I have now lays on top of the heat mat well half on half off and has been doing that since I had him and the guy b4 did the same for 12 months I have the mat set for 28. he has never been burnt and he eats well like clock work and sheds perfectly.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 31, 2016)

I only have a 7W heat mat but with the temps we get in Sydney ATM it still seems too much for my little blonde mac so it is turned off most of the time


----------



## icuucme2 (Jan 1, 2017)

been hot here in the mid 30's, but he is in the lounge room with the aircon so I leave his mat on thru the day, he don't need lights atm to warm at night plus he roams his enclosure all night. humidity is in the mid 60's but he seems fine with that sheds perfectly and is a glutten with his food so my thought is if it aint broke don't fix it. my original question was for the 14 wat mat as I wanna get a hatchie.


----------



## Newhere (Jan 1, 2017)

The tile is to keep the temps consistent, not to prevent burns.


----------



## Newhere (Jan 1, 2017)

The tile is to keep the temps consistent, not to prevent burns.

The tile is to keep the temps consistent, not to prevent burns.

Yep there's nothing wrong with the new aps


----------



## icuucme2 (Jan 1, 2017)

does it actually work? if u have the mat and tile under the container and have kitty litter substrate, will there be a warm spot?


----------



## Newhere (Jan 1, 2017)

It does with paper towel. I'm not sure about substrates like that as I don't use them due to hygiene concerns but I'm sure they will make it more difficult, depending on the depth.


----------



## icuucme2 (Jan 1, 2017)

i can use the paper towel in the container. I do use the recycled newspaper litter in my 4 foot enclosure as we don't get a free local paper in this small country town and I certainly aint buying the newspaper lol. I ended up buying the heat mat as it also had a thermostat with it so that will give me 3 thermostats so will give me a spare one if anything happens to one.


----------



## icuucme2 (Jan 2, 2017)

what about winter do u need a light for warmth or is the heat mat enough.


----------

